# My (mostly) Fire Emblem: Awakening Art Thread!



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2015)

NEWEST said:
			
		

>




Customized my unit color designs: 

Tactician: 





Grandmaster: 






Custom Bride sketch: 





First FE:A OST-themed portrait I'm working on (there is lots of Valarie in my future):









I haven't done single-layer painting in a while. This'll be fun.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 19, 2015)

ahhhhh your awakening art is so beautiful! I love the bride sketch. I can't wait to see more, if there is haha.


----------



## sej (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh my goodness! That looks amazing! Wow you have such talent!
Omg wow!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

*o* oh my goodness, your art is gorgeous! I love the bride sketch! ; o ;


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow, your unit looks gorgeous! I absolutely love her design, the detail you put into it is amazing!! <3


----------



## Aradai (Jan 19, 2015)

MindlessPatch said:


> Wow, your unit looks gorgeous! I absolutely love her design, the detail you put into it is amazing!! <3


yeess I second this, Valarie is beautiful! mine is generic rip me.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2015)

Aradai said:


> ahhhhh your awakening art is so beautiful! I love the bride sketch. I can't wait to see more, if there is haha.


Thank you very much! I hope to have a painting of that design later this year. 



Sej said:


> Oh my goodness! That looks amazing! Wow you have such talent!
> Omg wow!


Aw, thank you!



MC4pros said:


> *o* oh my goodness, your art is gorgeous! I love the bride sketch! ; o ;


Thanks! I'm glad people like it, despite how messy it is, haha. 



MindlessPatch said:


> Wow, your unit looks gorgeous! I absolutely love her design, the detail you put into it is amazing!! <3


Thank you! My brain did hurt a little once I was finished, but I think it's worth it. 



Aradai said:


> yeess I second this, Valarie is beautiful! mine is generic rip me.


There's nothing wrong with the defaults~
Valarie originally looked like this: 





I wanted to keep the ribbon for headcanon reasons, haha...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 19, 2015)

lays on top of senpais art

god i love your art so damn much, time 2 stalk this thread for the rest of my life
im so envious of how you draw armor/clothing omggggg,,,, youre just so good at it QvQ!!!


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2015)

Hopefully that trend continues throughout the year, or I'm going to be extremely frustrated as I try to finish my big plans, haha.


----------



## Cou (Jan 19, 2015)

amazing amazing imcrry omg your unit looks beautiful and your art is amazing! ///inspiration


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2015)

Cou said:


> amazing amazing imcrry omg your unit looks beautiful and your art is amazing! ///inspiration



Thank you very much! I'm truly very flattered.


----------



## kumamon (Jan 19, 2015)

oh my gosh, your art is gorgeous! *q *
fe:a is such a great game, there are no words to explain my love for it tbh//////
have you seen the trailer for fe14? i am SO PUMPED *___*


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2015)

kumamon said:


> oh my gosh, your art is gorgeous! *q *
> fe:a is such a great game, there are no words to explain my love for it tbh//////
> have you seen the trailer for fe14? i am SO PUMPED *___*



Thank you very much!

It is! And I have! 
If I didn't have so many FE:A projects planned, I'd be drawing fanart of FE14. Alas!
I'll wait until it comes out and see how into it I get. I'm already way more pumped than I expected, since I loved Awakening so much.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 11, 2015)

It is done. On one layer (except for the BG color).


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

While I'm not a super big fan of the Fire Emblem series, that artwork is beautiful all over.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you very much!

I feel like that coat is quite an undertaking, no matter what style I draw it in. Ayyyy. 
I can't wait until I have to paint her armor. Yeeahhh boyyyyy.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd love to see the results from that! I've been having trouble doing metalic shading for armor on pixels I've been working on so maybe seeing others do it (even if it's artwork and not pixelart) might help motivate me a little more.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 11, 2015)

What sort of metal are you looking to shade? 

One of the things that helps me is remembering that different materials have different ranges in terms of how much contrast they can have  between the lightest and darkest value. This sort of thing is actually really important and can even outdo texture if done right (or not so right...I've made some very scary things..)


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

Well I've not done much besides Metaknight, but his shoulder pads, boots, sword and his mask are meant to be "Metalic"








I feel like I'm lacking somewhere, that's my first time trying to do metalic shading on pixels.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 11, 2015)

You can try adding another hue into it, maybe a tiny bit more contrast in the larger mask area.





I know this one's more saturated than what you're going for, but you can definitely vary the hue of things as well. That also helps them pop. 

I use a lot of colors in my paintings that don't actually register as those colors, especially the greens. They're in the skin, the coat, her hair, and her shirt, to name a few.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> You can try adding another hue into it, maybe a tiny bit more contrast in the larger mask area.
> 
> I know this one's more saturated than what you're going for, but you can definitely vary the hue of things as well. That also helps them pop.


I see what you mean, I'll mess around with it sooner or later and see what I can add, definitely will add a little more white to the brighter side and possibly some slightly darker areas to the darker side of the mask.

Thanks! Can't wait to see how more of your art comes out like :>


----------



## Keitara (Feb 11, 2015)

Wooow! 
Your art is... on god's level >o<
Hair and clothes look amazing!
FE:A was my first game for 3ds and I was really surprised how good it was and how much I grew to like it because I actually never play these kinds of games. And I love the designs for the different classes.
Btw, who will Valarie marry? ;v; 
I personally ship Chrom x own avatar so hard :'>
That's why I kinda can't accept my save data with me being a boy because Chrom automatically married Sumia and it kinda pisses me off DX
But I'm getting off topic hahah
Anyways, your art is greaat!


----------



## oreo (Feb 11, 2015)

Valarie is so stunning. Damn, I'm in love with your art. ; w ;


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 11, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Wooow!
> Your art is... on god's level >o<
> Hair and clothes look amazing!
> FE:A was my first game for 3ds and I was really surprised how good it was and how much I grew to like it because I actually never play these kinds of games. And I love the designs for the different classes.
> ...



Valarie marries Chrom, because MUxChrom is my OTP, haha. The story just works so much more for me when they're together for so many reasons. I could probably write an essay with in-game conversation citations, and then there's all the headcanons. Ay. I'm so far into the OTP I spawn alternate universes so I can get more. 

I never play these sorts of games either. I only got it because I didn't know what to get and a friend had suggested it. Now it's the most played game I own. 

And thank you very much! I might be doing a painting with the wedding dress next, and then the armor. Or in a different order. I have no clue.



milkbae said:


> Valarie is so stunning. Damn, I'm in love with your art. ; w ;


Thank you! I'm glad.


----------



## BATOCTO (Feb 12, 2015)

aah your art is soo good!!!! ;o; 

yeaa another FE:A fan! the game is so good idk why it receives so much hate from "true" fans ;_;


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

Omigosh your art is so amazing like wow
I wish I could describe how amazing I think it is, but words fail me
so I'll just leave this smiley here   ☆*･゜ﾟ･*٩(･ิᴗ･ิ๑)۶･゜ﾟ･*☆

yeah that should do it​


----------



## Amyy (Feb 12, 2015)

your art is gorgeous <3 

makes me wanna play fire emblem awakening again


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 12, 2015)

BATOCTO said:


> aah your art is soo good!!!! ;o;
> 
> yeaa another FE:A fan! the game is so good idk why it receives so much hate from "true" fans ;_;


Thank you so much!
I think only some of them do that. I know a few people  who have been playing the games for years and love it.

At the very least, they should appreciate what Awakening did for the series. Had it not sold so well, we never would have gotten another one again. 



Teruteru said:


> Omigosh your art is so amazing like wow
> I wish I could describe how amazing I think it is, but words fail me
> so I'll just leave this smiley here   ☆*･゜ﾟ･*٩(･ิᴗ･ิ๑)۶･゜ﾟ･*☆
> 
> yeah that should do it​



Haha, thank you! The smiley is appreciated. 



Amyy said:


> your art is gorgeous <3
> 
> makes me wanna play fire emblem awakening again


Thanks! I'm glad. Sometimes I'm conflicted between playing the game or drawing fanart...


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 22, 2015)

Newest!

Valarie in what I imagine as her custom Smash Bros outfit. Woooo.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm too tired to go into detail but here it is, the first lineart painting I've done in a million years... that I will finish in one million more.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 21, 2015)

Kudos for patience on those outfits


----------



## buuunii (Apr 21, 2015)

amazing!


----------



## bloomwaker (Aug 3, 2015)

OC Sketch! 

And Splatoon fanart W.I.P.


----------



## Keitara (Aug 3, 2015)

great to see you back!! You're awesome **-**


----------



## bloomwaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Aw, thank you! I'll have more time to draw from now on, that's for sure.


----------



## bloomwaker (Aug 4, 2015)

Another one!


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not even sorry.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 18, 2015)

OMG I love your art!!!
Hnng senpai teach me your ways ;0;


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks! 

I'm not so sure I'm good at teaching. My methods generally involve struggling until it looks right lol.


----------



## Jint (Sep 19, 2015)

ohmy goshh your MU looks amazing!! look at all those details uwaaAAA  Q M Q;;
me and my friend both used the default male avatar hahaa makes me regret a little not customizing it Q v Q <333
​


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you! A lot of the things I put on my MU are not found on the in-game models, so she looks pretty different, haha. 

A new character might give you more incentive to play again~ Haha.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 19, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I'm not even sorry.



TAKE ALL OF MY LIKES FOR THIS.
Your Awakening art is fantastic ;-;


----------



## princessmorgan (Sep 19, 2015)

Your art is A-MA-ZING!


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 19, 2015)

derezzed said:


> TAKE ALL OF MY LIKES FOR THIS.
> Your Awakening art is fantastic ;-;


Thanks! I'm always hoping to improve. ;;



princessmorgan said:


> Your art is A-MA-ZING!



Thank you very much! /)//////(\


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 18, 2015)

I can't stop drawing Valarie!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 19, 2015)

Always a blessing to see your work, it's just so clean and flawless!!


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 19, 2015)

Aw, thank you! 

I'll pretend it's flawless, haha /)////////(\


----------



## Inka (Oct 19, 2015)

OMG!!! That is sooooo good, I wish I had talent like this so I can make a draw MU like this!


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks a bunch! Much practice, and many tears.


----------



## Peter (Oct 19, 2015)

your art is absolutely incredible aaaaah 

i hope you keep sharing your amazing pieces


----------



## tumut (Oct 19, 2015)

holy **** I love your art

keep up the good work


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot! I'll do my best to stay productive. ;;


----------

